# slot car central?????



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

just wanted to know if the bob at slot car central is bob beers ? and if so is that the same bob that bought most of the stock from auroras garage sale when the plant closed in the 80s?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No, Slotcar Central is Bob Molta.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

dlw said:


> No, Slotcar Central is Bob Molta.


thankyou for the quick responce. was he the vender at the oct. 18th hilton show on long island?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Bob Beers is not Bob Molta*

Slot Car Central is from Syracuse, NY
Bob Beers is from CT, formerly from Long Island and I run the Hilton show.
hope this helps,
Bob


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

mr_aurora said:


> Slot Car Central is from Syracuse, NY
> Bob Beers is from CT, formerly from Long Island and I run the Hilton show.
> hope this helps,
> Bob


yes it did, thanks, and i know you run the show ( got your autograf. - thanks) but i was asking if bob molta was at the show


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

krazikev said:


> i was asking if bob molta was at the show


 No, Bob Molta was not at the Long Island show. When Bob is at a show, you'll know it. He'll have more tables than anyone else. I haven't gotten word yet as to whether he'll be in Parsippany.

Joe


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've purchased a good number of items from Bob Molta on his web site and his eBay auctions. Service is top notch and only nice superizes in the box. Highly recomended.


----------

